# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Looking for 2 new queens

## peterb

Hello

I'm looking for 2 new queens. One colony has an old queen and for the last 2 years the colony did not raise a new queen. My second colony lost it's queen. So I would very much get new young queens in them before the winter.

Regards
Peter

Have my apiary near Pathhead

----------

